# Best place to get an R4I Gold



## DeoNaught (Aug 25, 2016)

Title


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 25, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Title


nds-card.com


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## BastarB (Sep 16, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Thank you.



I bought one yesterday from Aliexpress, it shipped today, supercheap like 18 dollars or so, free shipping.


----------

